# Hen or rooster



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

How do you tell if polish crested are hens or roosters? I have 6 week old chicks and don't exactly know if I tell


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm accurate but my polish chicks have deffifnite color at 6 weeks old. One deffinitly has bright red up on the forehaed under the feathers while the other is pale. So I'm assuming that means one is a roo and one a girl.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine are supposed to be all hens. I don't believe it. I think at least one is a cockerel. They are about 4 weeks so I see nothing yet. I'll keep you posted though.


----------

